# Costiosis



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

Oki guys I`ve a 45 liter guppy tank which was hit by costiosis. At least really seems costiosis as hasnt hit my cory nor my otto but hit hard on my guppies. I`m using melafix. Is it a good idea? I`ve removed the filter media despiter melafix saying it is not needed and hope to follow threating it for 7 days as it is said on the label. 

Fish symptoms:
Lost scales near dorsal fin.
Loss of appetite.

Ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.fishactive.com/pdfs/Ichthyobodo necator.pdf
The link all be it short says little hope for treatment and bad fluid exchange in the fish is common.When fish have issues with moving fluids(osmoregulation) salt in a dose of teaspoon per 5 gallons can often help.
I would watch your fish very carefully while using any of the "fixes",they can be as damaging as the disease in some cases.If fish should show increased signs of labored breathing then I would install an air stone and discontinue the melafix.
The link also said stress from overstocking and poor water quality are main reasons this disease occurs.
I would start treatment with a 50% waterchange and then again tomorrow and until improvement is noted.I have little to zero faith in the "fixes" being anything useful and actually have found many links to the danger of them for some particular fish.
Change water,and good luck.


----------

